# Did you hear...???



## Katura (Jun 21, 2007)

That Chirstina Aguilera is possibly having a baby???!!!

I know I know...I'm a gossip fiend...but seriously...can you imgaine how gorgeous that baby is gonna be?!!?!?

Joran and Christina seem like they are super in love...they willl make great parents if this is true!!!

I love Christina...she seems like sucha lady now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 not so dirrrrrrrty haha


----------



## Trashionista (Jun 21, 2007)

I like her even when she's dirrrty lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but yeah, she'd be a cute pregnant chick too, I just know it!


----------



## Katura (Jun 21, 2007)

Taken in Osaka Japan at a concert this week! Look at her little bump!





Pic from Perezhilton.com


----------



## Trashionista (Jun 21, 2007)

hrm....yeah, she totally looks pregnant. that's not bloating! aww and she's even glowing...oh wait, that's probably just MSF har har har 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but wow. im definitely going to have to put my money on yes, she is pregnant. she looks around the 3 month mark. they're probably going to wait until shes past the 1st trimester to announce it. i can't wait!


----------



## xIxSkyDancerxIx (Jun 21, 2007)

Awww that's cute!

Poor daddy.. if it's a girl he's gonna have a lot of trouble keeping the guys away from his little baby! LOL


----------



## TangoMango (Jun 21, 2007)

I hope she's pregnant. She's going to be so cute (even cuter) IF she's pregnant. I already like her style, so I can't wait to see what she wears IF she is pregnant.


----------



## triccc (Jun 22, 2007)

She will the cutest pregnant lady ever!


----------



## macface (Jun 24, 2007)

I know she will be so cute.


----------



## aziajs (Jun 24, 2007)

I don't know how the baby will turn out but I think she will look adorable as a pregnant woman.  I hope they'll be great parents.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jun 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I don't know how the baby will turn out but I think she will look adorable as a pregnant woman.  I hope they'll be great parents._

 
surely they can't be worse than young hollywood.
I really like Christina's style now that she's no longer sporting the dirty image.


----------



## kimmy (Jun 27, 2007)

she's going to make the most adorable pregnant woman ever. she's so fabulous, and i bet her baby is going to be wearing the cutest clothes ever in life!


----------



## Raerae (Jun 27, 2007)

It's pretty crazy seeing all the women I grew up watching on TV and listening on the radio start haveing children.  And I love Xtina.  I've been a fan of hers since her first single Genie in a Bottle lol... You gotta rub me the right way!  I wasn't much of a mickey mouse club gal when I was little lol.

I still <3 her Stripped album.  One of my favorite CD's to this day.


----------

